# Has anyone tried fasting?



## Dannii (Oct 3, 2006)

I came out of my DP/DR through fasting for 3 days. I'm sure the longer you go, the better. It really aligns your mind.

Here's an article on why it might have helped me so much.

"Perhaps we don't think about it, but nutrition has a direct bearing on the health of our brain and nervous system. We know that alcohol and drugs have a direct effect on the functioning of our brain. It should not be surprising, then, that good nutrition has a direct effect on how our brain functions.

The brain, like all the other organs of our body, needs proper nutrition, oxygenation, and the elimination of accumulated toxins that may have crossed the blood/ brain barrier.

The brain being the seat of our spiritual, emotional, and intellectual selves, and the direct operator of our physical selves, has a direct influence on these elements of our lives. Juice fasting is such a powerful influence on the health of our brain that we can immediately see great improvement in all areas of our lives.

Usually, the second day of the fast will start with the realization that you have had a good night's sleep, the best that you can remember. You may feel refreshed, energized and ready to face the challenges of the day - without a cup of coffee to get you started.

Since the brain is the seat of our reasoning, it is not surprising that our understanding of ourselves and the world in which we live, the appreciation of the value of the other people in our lives, and the significance of the contribution to our world of relationships rises to a higher awareness and we become more perceptive, generous and tolerant people.

Often, and perhaps, usually, those who undertake a fasting program will experience a spiritual dimension that they have not known before.

Our 'truth' by which we operate becomes re-defined as our perceptive skills are enhanced. Our self worth and the value of the others in our lives is amplified. We become better people to ourselves and to the world where we live, all because we have eliminated the inhibiting influence of poisons in our life and have brought about the healing that comes with good nutrition to our physical selves."


----------



## Dannii (Oct 3, 2006)

Here's another very interesting article:

"Healing the Brain 
The brain is made up of trillions of cells. Three thousand psychoactive chemicals allow the brain to react to outside stimulus. More than fifty psychoactive substances activate aggression, sedation and memory. The brain can perform over 100,000 chemical reactions per second. One hundred billion bits can be stored in the memory, equal to 500 hundred sets of encyclopaedias. The brain has 100 billion neurons and 100 trillion connectors for memory alone. Even with today?s high-tech diagnostic tools, most of the brain?s operations remain a great mystery.

There is much to be said for the effects of fasting on the brain and senses. Thinking is sharper when hungry. When University of Chicago students fasted for seven days, mental alertness increased and their progress in schoolwork was cited as remarkable. The universal testimony of fasters is that thinking is enhanced.

The mental and physical senses are heightened, and often, there can be a feeling of euphoria, especially during longer fasts. Some, for the first time, will experience emotional stability. The reasons for this are multifold?the elimination of the emotional dependence on food, exclusion of stimulating foods like caffeine, processed sugars and trans-fatty acids, all of which can have a devastating effect on delicate emotions.

Within the brain, neuroglial cells supply essential elements to neurons. If any neuron becomes diseased, injured or dies, it is consumed by the neuroglial cells. Their function is to keep the brain clean and healthy. When Albert Einstein died, he donated his body to science. Researchers examining specimens of his brain found that Einstein?s mind had 73% more neuroglial cells than the average person. Einstein had a very ?clean? brain.

Dr. Ehret stated an amazing fact at the turn of the 20th century. He said for a fast to awaken the higher mind functions, it had to be longer than 21 days. Fasting has a history of awakening intuitive senses, creativity and deeper spiritual questions in those with enough determination to get past the 21-day mark.

Fasting has been beneficial in cases of paralysis, neuritis, neuralgia, neuroses and mental illness. Dr. E. A. Moras tells of a woman who fasted for seven days on strained orange juice. She had been mentally ill for eight months and treated by eminent neurologists. Her condition improved to the point of being cured by the fifth week after the fast.

Medical science faces tremendous limitations when it comes to healing the brain. The complexity of this organ allows only the most basic intervention. Prescription drugs can have dangerous side effects because of the brain?s delicate balance. Fasting may be the most sensible route to healing mental disorders. It is well known that the brain, if given the opportunity, has a capacity of healing. Fasting will intensify the healing. I have seen a mentally deranged person stabilize in three days of juice fasting. Severe headaches have been cured many times Memory and concentration have been permanently improved. Fasting has also healed depression. "


----------



## Starz5 (Jul 5, 2006)

I dont know, it's interesting but I noticed when I didnt eat..or at least eat much for a few days my DP/DR was at its worst, it was pretty much Aweful..everything felt weird, I felt very off-balance/floaty..and dissociation was pretty much worse. So I dont know about fasting..again, different brains..different coping or ways of gettin out of this. That would be really great though to fast for like 5 days and somehow all my brain chemicals get re-arranged to where they're suppose to be and Poof* no more dp/dr 

How did long did you suffer from Dp/dr before, I read your story about your mom and that bringing it on. How long did you go through dp/dr and if you came out of it before, did you do something else besides fasting? Seems like it is an emotional problem, sounded like once your mom got better and the emotional upset had died down, your mind re-energized.


----------

